# [Solved] UT 2004 DVD Version lässt sich nicht installieren.

## null_

Hi,

ich habe mir vor ca. zwei Stunden Unreal Tournament 2004 als DVD Version gekauft. Ich wusste, dass UT2004 auch unter Linux seinen Dienst verrichtet. Auf der Packung ist auch der liebe Tux abgebildet.

Gut, dachte ich, die DVD reingeschoben. Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich supermount noch im Kernel, deshalb musste ich die DVD nicht selbst mounten. Mit 'ls /mnt/dvd/' habe ich dann den Inhalt der Disc angezeigt bekommen. Ich kopierte den linux_installer.sh in mein Homeverzeichnis und machte ihn mit einem chmod '755' ausführbar.

Dann starte ich die Installation. Ich aktzeptierte die Lizenzvereinbarung. Da ich kein Gnome/KDE benutze, entfernte ich die Option zur Installation von Icons im Startmenü. Nach einem Klick auf OK, gab ich meinen CD-Key ein und klickte erneut auf OK.

Der Installer kopierte dann vier oder fünf Files. Dann verlangte er plötzlich, dass ich die 'Play CDROM' einlege. Ich klickte auf 'Yes' um die Installation fortzusetzen.

Der Installer aber schien nicht zu verstehen, dass die DVD bereits gemountet war. Nach kurzem Googlen fand ich heraus, dass man den Supermounter nicht verwenden sollte. Ich bootete also einen Kernel ohne die genannte Option. Doch auch da hatte ich dasselbe Problem wieder.

Auch eine Installation als normaler User funktionierte nicht. 

Mich regt das schon ein bisschen auf, da kauft man ein Spiel um dann solche Probleme zu haben. So langsam versteh ich die Leute, die Software herunterladen.

Ich hoffe, ich kriege dieses Spiel mit eurer Hilfe zum Laufen.

blaue0Last edited by null_ on Thu Jul 01, 2004 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dek

Bei mir hat der mitgelieferte installer problemlos funktioniert.

Mounte die DVD mal und starte den installer mit sh:

```
sh /mnt/dvd/linux-installer.sh
```

----------

## ossi

```
emerge ut2004
```

und dvd bereithalten tut es auch   :Exclamation: 

----------

## null_

Wie hast du die DVD gemountet?

```
root@central ut2004 # sh /mnt/dvd/linux-installer.sh 

Copying to a temporary location...

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing Unreal Tournament 2004 for GNU/Linux 3186......................................................................

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

Das kommt bei mir

----------

## null_

 *ossi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge ut2004
> ```
> ...

 

```
root@cen tral ut2004 # emerge ut2004

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-fps/ut2004-3236-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ut2004-lnxpatch3236-1.tar.bz2

   * Do you accept the terms of this license (ut2003)? [yes/no] yes

   * The installed game takes about 6.8GB of space!

   * This package will need access to 6 cds.

   * If you do not have the CDs, but have the data files

   * mounted somewhere on your filesystem, just export

   * the following variables so they point to the right place:

   *  CD_ROOT_1 CD_ROOT_2 CD_ROOT_3 CD_ROOT_4 CD_ROOT_5 CD_ROOT_5 CD_ROOT_6

   * Or, if you have all the files in the same place, or

   * you only have one cdrom, you can export CD_ROOT

   * and that place will be used as the same data source

   * for all the CDs.

   * Please insert cd #1 for ut2004 now !

   * Press return to scan for the cd again

   * or hit CTRL+C to abort the emerge.
```

Die DVD ist gemountet.

----------

## ossi

 *blaue0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    * If you do not have the CDs, but have the data files
> 
>    * mounted somewhere on your filesystem, just export
> ...

 was bitte genau vestehst du daran nicht !?

```
export CD_ROOT=/mnt/dvd

emerge ut2004
```

----------

## null_

wenn ich

```
export CD_ROOT=/mnt/dvd/
```

ausführe, dann funktioniert das schonmal nicht.

Setze ich alle Variablen (CD_ROOT_1-6), findet emerge den Installer nicht.

----------

## null_

```
root@central blaue0 # emerge ut2004

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-fps/ut2004-3236-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ut2004-lnxpatch3236-1.tar.bz2

   * Do you accept the terms of this license (ut2003)? [yes/no] yes

   * The installed game takes about 6.8GB of space!

   * Found CD #1 root at /mnt/dvd/

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-installer.sh to /var/tmp/portage/ut2004-3236-r1/work/

>>> Unpacking ut2004-lnxpatch3236-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/ut2004-3236-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

nostrip

>>> Install ut2004-3236-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ut2004-3236-r1/image/ category games-fps

   * Copying files from Disk 1...

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///Animations': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///ForceFeedback': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///Help': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///KarmaData': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///Maps': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///Sounds': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/mnt/dvd///Web': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: games-fps/ut2004-3236-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 78, Exitcode 1

!!! copying files

root@central blaue0 #
```

Das passiert wenn ich export CD_ROOT=/mnt/dvd/ mache.

Setze ich alle 6 CDs, dann findet er wie schon gesagt den Installer nicht.

----------

## dek

 *blaue0 wrote:*   

> Wie hast du die DVD gemountet?

 

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

Der entsprechende fstab Eintrag dazu:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,exec,ro,noauto     0 0
```

 *blaue0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> ```
> ...

 

iso9660 in der fstab angegeben?

----------

## null_

 *Quote:*   

>  *blaue0 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> ```
> ...

 

jap

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      auto,user,ro      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom1   iso9660      auto,user,ro      0 0
```

----------

## ossi

wenn die dvd auf /mnt/cdrom gemountet ist sollte eigentlich ein 

```
emerge ut2004
```

 genügen wenn nicht dann vorher

```
export CD_ROOT="/dein_dvd_mountpunkt"
```

klappt bei mir ohne probleme, habe es eben nochmal getested.

----------

## null_

Bei mir klappt das leider nicht. Ich gehen gerade das ebuild durch, vielleicht kann ich das ja auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

----------

## null_

Mittlerweile habe ich einen weiteren Fehler gefunden!

Auf der DVD sind alle Dateinamen klein geschrieben. Linux ist ja case-sensitive. Da findet er natürlich die Files nicht.

 :Sad: 

----------

## ossi

 *blaue0 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir vor ca. zwei Stunden Unreal Tournament 2004 als DVD Version gekauft. 

 

und du bist dir sicher das die dvd nicht rein zufällig der "esel"  verloren hat ? :Rolling Eyes: 

bei meiner sind jedenfalls die dateinamen so wie sie sein sollen !?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## null_

Willst du ein Bild von der Verpackung? Oder willst du irgendeine Produktionsnummer?

Ich kann dir auch den Kassenzettel einscannen.

----------

## ossi

nee nicht wirklich.  :Embarassed: 

das solltest du aber reklamieren, ist schon arg merkwürdig ich habe meine damals gleich nach dem erscheinen des games gekauft !

kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufenden halten.

----------

## null_

naja. ich hab das nicht im fachhandel gekauft. sondern in einem cd-geschäft, die auch Software führt. Ich denke nicht, das wenn ich denen erkläre, dass die Filenamen klein sind etc. die irgendwie drauskommen würden ^^

Ich habe jetzt das ebuild edititiert. Hoffentlich funktioniert es so.

----------

## ossi

 *blaue0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt das ebuild edititiert. Hoffentlich funktioniert es so.

 

das ebuild ist aber nur der eine part, ob das spiel dann auch läuft ???

----------

## null_

Das werde ich jetzt dann gleich herausfinden. Und sonst gehe ich das morgen umtauschen.

----------

## ossi

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_Evillandscape.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_Evilmetal.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_Mech1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_cubemaps.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_envirotex1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_fx.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_liquid1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_particles.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_projected_new.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_staticmeshskin1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_stevetest1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_terrain1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_cp_texturetest1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_jm-particl2.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_jm-prefabs.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_jm-prefabs2.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_jm_manhatten_project.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_lp_scene_1_t.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_sg-Mech.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_sg_Evil1.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_sg_floorsandgrates_alpha.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/X_wm_misc.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/XceptOne.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/XceptThree.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/XceptTwo.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/streamlinewater.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/strplants.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/wm_misc.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/wm_textures.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/xGameShadersB.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/jwfasterfiles.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Textures/2K4Chargers.utx

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/Intro_Music.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/Jugs-Entrance.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Absolute_Zero.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Action1.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Action2v2.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Action3.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Assault.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Atlantis.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Chemical-Burn.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-City.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Collision-Course.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Conduit-v2.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Convoy.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-Corrugation-Rise.ogg

>>> /opt/ut2004/Music/KR-DM1.ogg

nur mal so, ein kurzer ausschnitt

----------

## null_

könntest du mir vielleicht den gesamten Inhalt von /opt/ut2004/ per PM schicken? Dann bringe ich das Spiel vielleicht doch zum Laufen. Ob es auch sonst funktioniert weiss ich immer noch nicht.

Danke im Vorraus!

----------

## null_

So. Nun wird es defintiv höchst interessant.

Ich hab soeben Windows gebootet, da ich einen Verdacht hatte, der sich bewahrheitet hat.

Unter Windows stimmen die Dateinamen komplett! Das Tool mit dem ich das untersucht habe, unterscheidet zwischen Gross und Kleinschreibung!

Es liegt also an meinem Linux. Ich denke es liegt am Kernel. Was zum Teufel könnte das sein?

----------

## null_

Also für alle, die dasselbe Problem haben (auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das viele sind):

Ich hatte zwar den Joliet Support im Kernel, nicht aber den Microsoft Joliet Support. Deshalb waren die Filenamen falsch und der Installer konnte die CD nicht erkennen.

Vielen Dank an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Fazit: Auch wenn es sich in den Beschreibungen manchmal so anhört, nicht immer muss bei solchen Fehlern die Software "geeselt" worden sein  :Smile: .

----------

